# John Deere 750 front PTO safety switch



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi: My John Deere 750 will not even turnover. I think it's because the tractor "thinks" that the front PTO is engaged and hence the safety switch is activated. Does anyone know how and where to deactivate the safety switch? Thanks, Bob


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

I had a similar issue, I noticed that if I lifted the PTO handle just a bit (1/8") it would start. I just shimmed between the lever and the switch.
Works every time now.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

OOPS.... I misread your post, I was thinking rear PTO. My bad.


----------



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Actually, you got it right. I continued to "play" with the toggle switch and eventually got the engine to start. Thanks


----------

